# Sleep With Wet Hair?



## Adrienne (Aug 24, 2009)

I know I shouldn't but 90 percent of the time I take a shower at the very end of my day to sleep comfortably. I just cut it Friday and it's still long imo so I'm gonna cut it shorter within the next two weeks when I have time. It was a spur of the moment thing.

I hate using blow dryers and I don't use them except for special occasions. They've damaged my hair badly before so I just don't bother. Before I cut it with my hair being almost to my knee, I didn't care about having it down so I'd just put it in a bun and it'd still be wet the next night but now that I'm gonna have my hair down more often, I need some tips to minimize breakage or damage to it and without waking with a birds next on my head.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 24, 2009)

My hair is medium long now. What works for me is having my hair in a ponytail, when I sleep. I use an "ouchless elastic from Goody, but I'd wager that silky scrunchies are even better to prevent damage.


----------



## laurie_lu (Aug 24, 2009)

I always go to bed with wet hair. I shower at night. In the mornings I take a spray bottle filled with water to tame my hair. I use a Tourmaline dryer to get body. My hair greatly improved when I switched to a Tourmaline dryer. The negative ions really do add moisture and prevent damage.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 24, 2009)

I occasionally got to bed with my hair wet but I do usually either wake up with hair smashed to my face or giant hair, depending on the weather. To avoid tangles I have found it is much easier to loosely braid it starting at the nape of the neck and using a soft scrunchie on the bottom. That way it isn't too tight to make it hard to sleep and since the braid starts at the nape of your neck you are laying on giant hair bumps.


----------



## limelite (Aug 24, 2009)

if you put your hair in a bun while wet and go to sleep you'll cause breakage


----------



## Nick007 (Aug 24, 2009)

To your knees!! Wow that was long.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *limelite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you put your hair in a bun while wet and go to sleep you'll cause breakage Hence why I'm asking for advice




.
Thanks ladies! I'm gonna have to try a loose braid then with a soft scrunchie. I feel so weird having my hair down lol.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, no buns while sleeping. I rarely sleep with wet hair as i shower in the morning, usually i don't tie it (you know, like in fairytales, sleeping beauty with her long flowing hair awaiting her prince ...)

You can ponytail it with a scrunchie, or i just english braid it.


----------



## bathory313 (Aug 26, 2009)

Constantly pulling your hair back into one style, ESPECIALLY when it's when will cause breakage, no matter what scrunchie (do people still use these things????) or band you use. Why not wash your hair earlier in the day, then take the soothing shower before bed without washing the hair?


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bathory313* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Constantly pulling your hair back into one style, ESPECIALLY when it's when will cause breakage, no matter what scrunchie (do people still use these things????) or band you use. Why not wash your hair earlier in the day, then take the soothing shower before bed without washing the hair? Unfortunately I leave the house at 8:00am and don't get home til 6:30pm. I typically go to bed at 10:00 or 10:30 but in between those four hours, I've got chores to do, leftover household runs, and we have one bath with 6 adults and one child. Time is a luxury I don't have



.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2009)

I go to bed with wet hair all the time. I leave it down about 95% of the time and I've never even thought about breakage to be honest! oops!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2009)

You ppl don't catch colds? If I don't sit under the hood, I get one...


----------



## Asha* (Sep 7, 2009)

I do sleep often with wet hair, I normally just let it fall where it wants, lol.


----------

